# bee cluter/bearding?????



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

When you did the combine, a few hundred bees probably got loose before you got them sealed up on top of the other hive. Those that got loose are clustering where the scent of their mother hive is strongest. In your case, it's dead on the front of the box. 

No need to worry.


----------

